# Insurance for Exotics



## MrsRaven (Apr 15, 2008)

Can anybody recommend a company that would insure my snakes? I was thinking last night that I have a few thousand quids worth of Royal colour morphs, as well as various boas, and I am not sure that my contents policy would cover them in the event of some calamity which caused their death. The obvious one being fire, but there are other things that can happen, specially in this house. I had the hall ceiling fall on me once!

I have looked on the internet, but without much luck, and when I asked my insurance broker he went a whiter shade of pale, muttered "Don't like snakes" and that was as far as I got.

Help please......


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Exotics Direct is one I have personally used and had a claim paid out on. Exotic Direct - Insurance for Birds, Mammals and Reptiles

However, it should be noted that if you breed your reptiles, you will not be covered by the insurance policy. If they are just pets, and not bred, then it is fine.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

I've often thought that an insurance company specialising in insuring reptiles would be potentially quite a profitable business. Don't know enought about insurance to have a stab at it by myself though.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Most companies do not cover reptiles or pets under the contents. So if you have a few £££'s worth its well worth getting them insured, as when the country twigs on there is going to be some stolen i would have thought.

Regards

Reptacular Ltd


----------

